# bloodline names



## thatruth832 (Feb 20, 2012)

I understand that a lot of bloodline names came from the early guys lasts name.. Colby.. Carver.. etc.. So can anybody start their own bloodline? What does it take to start ones own line? Can anybody put 2 dogs together and start a new line? <-- I know the wording in that last question just made a bunch of people cringe, but thats hypothetically speaking.. New to the whole breeding and bloodline thing.. Trying to get educated..


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes anyone can start their own line, of course. It's not a special privilege. 

Though breeding two dogs together doesn't equal a line. It's a litter you bred yourself but that's it. 

Lines should breed true to traits of the line so it takes generations of selective breeding. 

Also with last names it doesn't also tell you much until you look at the ped carver bred a few lines, or people say they have a crenshaw dog but it could be inbred jeep/honeybunch or maybe heavy rascal, ect.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

The recognition is based on the success you have with your breeding program. Back in the day sometimes we shortened the adDressing to A specific to to identify it , A littermate, or offspring.
Sometimes this led to the dog,attached to it's box quality and then offspring gained it specific notoriety.
Theirs alot tied up in just the names of certain dogs. Where I come up with old dogs and you said A dogs name them old ******** would break out in sing song about the dog, it's matches, who it was bred to, the dogs whole history. Makes ya wonder often how they store all that info.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

thatruth832 said:


> I understand that a lot of bloodline names came from the early guys lasts name.. Colby.. Carver.. etc.. So can anybody start their own bloodline? What does it take to start ones own line? Can anybody put 2 dogs together and start a new line? <-- I know the wording in that last question just made a bunch of people cringe, but thats hypothetically speaking.. New to the whole breeding and bloodline thing.. Trying to get educated..


Anybody can breed dogs and start 'their own line' using whatever they like as their kennel name, including their last name. However, everybody, their brother and their cousin seems to be doing it. Why is it that everyone with a Pit Bull wants to breed it or start 'their own line'? (not saying you are, just 98% of the people that own the breed seem to be doing so)


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

To start your own bloodline, you want to distinguish yourself as a well rounded/educated person.

Ya you can get two random dogs and start your own blood, but i will guarantee you that bloodline will not happen till after 5-6+ years. Why?

Well you need an ultimate goal, you need to differ from other breeds and blood lines. A specific purpose. 

You need to do proper linebreeding, Health certifications/exams, temperament testing, and have minimal genetic issues. These issues need to be at the very minimal, i mean minimal, so minimal that you almost have a perfect dog. WHY?

In order to get your bloodline going linebreeding and inbreeding will be taking place, that is why purebreds are susceptible to genetic, health, and temperament issues than your common mutt.

Your bloodline will become popular by purpose(herding,fighting,tracking,guarding), phenotype features(looks(short/tall/longcoat/short coat/short snout or long ect..)), and doggy personality(temperament)(drive/mello/lazy/ect...)

I am just a professional google and book reader. my 2 cents.


----------



## thatruth832 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome info.. Thanks..


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

SMiGGs said:


> To start your own bloodline, you want to distinguish yourself as a well rounded/educated person.
> 
> Ya you can get two random dogs and start your own blood, but i will guarantee you that bloodline will not happen till after 5-6+ years. Why?
> 
> ...


Sorry to dig up an old thread but this is such an amazing post.


----------

